# Rear brakes sound like sandpaper (MKIV GTI)



## Hitchhiker9.33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I replaced my rear brakes about 2 summers ago with Hawk HPS pads and close to stock Brembo rotors. I noticed at the beginning of last winter that my rear brakes, mostly the passenger rear brake sounds like sand paper when I apply the brakes. I figured it was road salt and rode it out for the winter. Well now we are at the end of the summer and they still sound like crap. I can also hear the scraping of my pads on the rotor when driving down the street. Today I looked at the rear passenger wheel-rotor-brake and it was crazy dirty and the rotor looks like hell. I took some pictures and posted then on the link below. I really haven't found any diagnosis online or talking to folks about this. My take on it is that the rotor is badly oxidized from the salt and outdoor conditions. Any feedback or insight would be appreciated. 

Should I get the rotors turned down? If I do so should I replace the pads (pads have a lot of life left on them)

Please right click on icon below and open in new window.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

You have plenty on the outside, did you look at the inside pads?


----------



## Hitchhiker9.33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't looked at the inside pads in a few months but they looked fine then with the same issue. Were you able to see my pictures? Not sure if they are working. The rotor looks like that on both sides with the same amount of wear on the pads. I'm really at a loss of diagnosing this. Any help or insight would be helpful. 

Thanks-


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

This happened to me a few years back, turned out to be a "seized" caliper piston.

The reality was that over the winter the pins lost lubrication and would not allow the pads to retract.

Re-lubed and good to go. Start with the basic stuff as usual, go from there.


----------

